# RXL - Rox Resources



## YOUNG_TRADER (27 April 2006)

Damn tried to day trade this 30sec before pre-open finished, my bid was 50k@29c   It opened @ 29.5c!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Has now run all the way to 52c   

Bubble bubble toil and trubble!!!!!!


Ohhh reason it ran was it has 'discovered' a new zinc deposit in Laos (Nickel, Uranium, Gold, Copper and now Zinc, whats next Moon Rocks?)


----------



## powerkoala (27 April 2006)

Feel sorry for you,
Are you going to follow the bulls?
or just watch and see?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (27 April 2006)

The bulls have bought and sold its all the late comers now,

Ehhh, twas a missed day trade, not fussed there will be others


----------



## powerkoala (27 April 2006)

124% Gain
That will make ppl happy for a day


----------



## pussycat2005 (1 May 2006)

looks like its going to run another 100% 
Buyers are building today
Undervalued with only 45 million shares
and a potentially huge Zinc Deposit
Drilling REsults out in 2 weeks


----------



## pussycat2005 (1 May 2006)

Rox Resources shares soar on find
Thursday Apr 27 16:16 AEST
Rox Resources Ltd's belief in its Pha Luang project in Laos has been
vindicated after a drilling program revealed a lead and zinc rich
mineral zone.

Shares in the Perth-based junior explorer rose 23 cents or 104.55
per cent to 45 cents by 1528 AEST on Thursday after the announcement
of the drill results.

Rox Resources hasn't had an easy run in Laos with its first set of
drill results from the steep limestone hills of Pha Luang, 180
kilometres north of the capital Vientiane, drawing a blank.

But the company persevered and released significant drill hits from
the Nam Yen prospect, including 33 metres at a grade of 11.4 per
cent combined lead and zinc, six metres at a grade of 11.6 per cent
and four metres at a grade of 26.2 per cent.

Peak values in the drilling area were grades of 30.3 per cent lead,
8.5 per cent zinc and 95 parts per million silver.

"I always had the conviction that it was just a matter of time
before we would prove that there was a significant sulphide deposit
there," managing director Ian Mulholland said.

"Given all of the surface outcrops I am still convinced that there
will be more than this one."

The Laos project is now the focus of the company with work
continuing to try to prove up Pha Luang as a major lead-zinc field.

Rox Resources plans to drill another 11 holes within the next two to
three weeks as it moves on from Nam Yen to the other potential
targets it has identified.


----------



## pussycat2005 (15 May 2006)

RXL is in Trading halt pending a further announcement. 
Looks like its going to fly again!


----------



## dragonball (15 May 2006)

i bought this share for 43.5c last week and just sold it at 51c - 14.88% up   should keep it i guess


----------



## tarnor (15 May 2006)

I snuck in the day before the halt at 44..   Would think it would be a capital raising  question is how much who to and for what price.. certaintly was a lot of interest before ann...


----------



## pussycat2005 (15 May 2006)

Why is everyone talking placement!
I thought we were waiting on more drilling results!


----------



## tarnor (16 May 2006)

Hmm wish they could have let it run a bit would have been able to riase it a bit higher if they left it a few days..   I got out at 49.. i think the sell off was a tad over done :/


----------



## vince (11 October 2006)

Time to  put this on  watchlists  again it has been moving  over  the  last  week, may be some news on friday. Cheers


----------



## vince (16 October 2006)

Met  the  Md  and Chairman last  thur , very  upbeat  about  the drilling  program starting  now, the general  area with surface mineralisation, suggests it could  host a districtof significant lead-zinc -silver deposits, an agressive drilling  programe  is  planned  over the next  7  months,with  the   first  results coming out earlier  Dec.   20  prospects have been   defined over an  area of 20km².  I hold ,Cheers.


----------



## exgeo (28 February 2007)

The market cap seems a bit high to me given that the company only owns 60% of the project, it's in Laos, and pretty early stage. DEG is more advanced, located in Australia, and owns 100% of its project. One of these two is mispriced I think. DEG $24m, RXL $16m. RXL's JV only covers sulphide ore as well, not oxide, although in this terrain there is not likely to be much in the way of oxide due to the hillside location and high erosion rates.


----------



## cmdwedge (26 September 2007)

Does anyone else hold this stock, and do you have any ideas about it?

Wondering if it's worth holding or not. Bought it on a cursory glance at the charts, and to be honest, a gut feeling about it. Only own a small parcel so I'm prepared to wait this one out and see what happens in the future.

Of course, someone more knowledgable might be able to shed light on this for me!


----------



## lazyfish (14 September 2009)

RXL is currently only valued at 4.5M with about 2M cash from recent rights issue. I did a bit of comparison with OVR and IBG. The grades are quite comparable (OVR has slightly higher grade) so I think the comparison is useful.

http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=tU1Va_hYxqlKpFec3nGP0zQ&output=html

I also found the following in the ann released on 17 Dec 2008. I understand the deal didn't come through, but if it did it would have valued RXL at 15M. Bear in mind that Zn/Pb prices are substantially lower back then



> One Memorandum of Understanding (MOU) has been signed with a Chinese minerals company (“Company”). The MOU, which is non-exclusive and non-binding, is subject to confidentiality and records a proposed transaction, subject to a due diligence period expiring on 28 February 2009, whereby the Company may acquire an 80% interest in the Myrtle Project (EL10316) for a cash payment to Rox of A$12,500,000.


----------



## bordercityfirm (15 September 2009)

Lazyfish,

  What are yor thoughts on RXL?  I noticed that Bowman tipped them on potential breakouts yesterday and they went up 18%.....had a good read through the annoucements today and it looks like they will be getting news at the end of September:

Do you think that with the trading today and over the last week the news has been leaked: 

"Soil sampling in the area has shown a large north-east, south-west trending coherent soil anomaly. This anomaly trends along a boundary which is thought to be where the deposit comes to surface. If this is the case then there is potential for the entire 2km length of the soil anomaly to represent a resource capable of being mined by open pit methods, and this will be
investigated in the next phase of work. If an open pit is viable it would benefit the project economics significantly."

Maybe the news is out that the resource is at surface and can be mined open pit, well that's what the smart money is saying, what are your thoughts Smartfish.....I'm guessing to why the uplift has be something to do with the Myrtle zinc-lead deposit is located just 17km south of the large, world class, McArthur River (HYC) zinc-lead mine. Myrtle has significant advantages in terms of deposit location (Australia’s Northern Territory), geometry (open pit potential), and accessible infrastructure (already installed for the adjacent McArthur River zinc mine).


----------



## lazyfish (15 September 2009)

bordercityfirm said:


> Lazyfish,
> 
> What are yor thoughts on RXL?  I noticed that Bowman tipped them on potential breakouts yesterday and they went up 18%.....had a good read through the annoucements today and it looks like they will be getting news at the end of September:
> 
> ...




I didn't see this news but part of the deposit (where it comes to surface) most likely can be mined by open pit. I am not sure how big it is, haven't done any calculations. The rest will have to be mined by underground methods.


----------



## maxmac (20 December 2009)

This one will just take time. Grab some and stick them away. You'd think they will eventually mine. The infrastructure nearby and already built and paid for.

Cheers
Maxmac


----------



## lazyfish (22 July 2010)

Have held this for a while and took profit today. Can't say I understand fully what is going on today but can't complain either.


----------



## happytown (22 July 2010)

rio converted its per tonne lump sum payment at decision to mine time for 8.4% shareholding in rox, saving rox money and getting rio onboard as largest shareholder - ann'd yesterday (rio thru north)


----------



## TCB (24 October 2010)

Rox strikes farm-in deal with Teck October 21, 2010 - 2:44PM

http://news.theage.com.au/breaking-...kes-farmin-deal-with-teck-20101021-16vbo.html

has taken off and still more left yet...go you good thing...


----------



## TCB (25 October 2010)

up over 40 % again today blue sky ahead....hopefully be over 10 cents before weeks end.


----------



## TCB (25 October 2010)

well did take it long got over 10 cents today but does it have enough steam left to rocket towards 20 cents....time will tell...


----------



## TCB (27 October 2010)

Rox acquires Marqua project tenements with known phosphate occurrences along a 20km strike length. Large tenement holding of more than 2,400km².
Surface sampling has recorded outcrop samples up to 39.4% P2O5.

Drilling has recorded high grade intercepts, including:

2m @ 45.8% P2O5
5m @ 23.7% P2O5
6m @ 19.9% P2O5
3m @ 25.1% P2O5
2m @ 33.5% P2O5

Potentially new phosphate area within major Australian hard rock phosphate province, Georgina Basin.

This story is getting bigger by the day. Anyone out there following this one. Hopefully the next leg up towards that 20 cents is not to far off.. Share the love I say.


----------



## TCB (2 November 2010)

damn finance director Brett Dickson sold 6 mill share price plunged i got hit on the way down but still made a profit. Hopefully will consolidate this week and start to move north again


----------



## quinn123 (8 November 2010)

Yeah i can see this heading north again soon

Short to medium term news flow:

- release of forward exploration plan with Teck resources 
- drilling of high grade targets
- increases to jorc resource

With a world class sedex deposit only 17km south west of Mc Arthur river, and two majors on board (Rio and Tech resources the 2nd largest producer of Zn in world) this will only stay at 7 cents for so long.  These types of SEDEX deposits don't come along often.

You will be thanking Dickson for giving you a chance to top up.

This is just my interpretation, DYOR.

http://www.roxresources.com.au/aurora/assets/user_content/Rox Presentation November 2010(2).pdf


----------



## TheAbyss (16 February 2011)

Cant be much longer before we get sign off on the Teck resources deal and an exploration plan announcement. news fow should increas elate Feb / March imo.

Might see some SP movement shortly hopefully.


----------



## TheAbyss (16 February 2011)

Intended to add this chart but forgot, sorry. Chart shows some increase in volume with today looking ok on volume also so share price may have some legs in the next month or 2.


----------



## TCB (17 February 2011)

Another nice ann today about acquiring Mt Fisher Gold prospects from Avoca Resources. Gold and Nickle. IM is really making Rox a diversified company. I liked the news but would really like to see the Teck deal signed and Myrtle drilled. Once this is done the SP will climb slowly but surely.


----------



## Sharkymon (13 April 2011)

Just jumped on board with this mob. They seem to have a good diverse portfolio with some promising prospects - try saying that quickly after a few coldies.
Anyway, I'm in for the long haul so will watch with interest.


----------



## quinn123 (5 November 2011)

Teck have started a drilling program at Myrtle.  Time to add this to the watchlist. DYOR

http://www.proactiveinvestors.com.a...ad-near-world-class-mcarthur-river-21040.html


----------



## springhill (22 June 2012)

Rox has announced drilling at its Myrtle prospect commenced June 20.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120622/pdf/426zl4c08zmsc2.pdf

From the announcement.
Rox has identified a SEDEX style deposit at the Myrtle prospect, where a JORC compliant Indicated and Inferred Mineral Resource of 43.6 million tonnes grading 4.09% zinc and 0.95% lead has been delineated (Indicated: 5.8 million tonnes grading 3.56% zinc and 0.90% lead, Inferred: 37.8 million tonnes grading 4.17% zinc and 0.95% lead).
Teck Australia Pty Ltd. (“Teck”) may earn an initial 51% interest in the project by expenditure of $5 million by July 2014, and can earn up to a 70% interest through the expenditure of $15 million by July 2018. Teck is operator of the project while it is sole contributing to expenditure.

I don't know anything about this company, any watchers out there that can provide more info?


----------



## burglar (20 December 2012)

springhill said:


> ...I don't know anything about this company, any watchers out there that can provide more info?




Nickel Sulphide Discovery At Fisher East :

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01368822


----------



## oldblue (20 December 2012)

A great opportunity to sell?

Even the established nickel producers are struggling to break even at today's Ni prices!


----------



## burglar (20 December 2012)

Nice close!!










Disclosure: I do not hold!


----------



## burglar (29 December 2012)

burglar said:


> Nice close!!
> Disclosure: I do not hold!




Hi Springhill,

Did you miss the excitement?

RXL ROX RESOURCES LIMITED 
and also
DRK - Drake Resources- Significant New Discovery at Granmuren Sweden :


----------



## springhill (29 December 2012)

burglar said:


> Hi Springhill,
> 
> Did you miss the excitement?
> 
> ...




Hi mate, I did see the above mentioned shares. Unfortunately ATM all the time I have is to be able to log in and do a quick scan of the threads. No time for posts with any detail at this point, hopefully that will change in the near future but am keeping abreast of things on ASF as much as I can.

Well done to those that have/had an interest.


----------



## springhill (14 January 2013)

RXL into trading halt up until Tuesday Jan 15th at the latest.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20130111/pdf/42ccrdxllv2g39.pdf

Assay results from RC drilling at Mt Fisher are available.

Looking at that chart, would it be too long a bow to draw to say the results may be half decent?


----------



## TCB (3 April 2013)

Announcement due any time now...Will we see this pushing above 8 cents?


----------



## springhill (5 April 2013)

*HIGH GRADES FROM CAMELWOOD*
Highlights
• Diamond drill hole assays received, including 1.2m @ 5.2% Ni and 3.1m @ 3.4% Ni
• Drill intercepts included some very high grades, viz. 0.7m @ 7.8% Ni and 0.4m @ 5.4% Ni
• RC drilling continues to intersect nickel sulphides extending mineralisation further north to a strike length of over 800m
• Platinum Group Element (PGE) assays received for diamond hole MFED001

*Diamond Drilling*
Assays from diamond holes MFED004, 005, 006, 007 and 008 were received as follows:
MFED007: 1.2m @ 5.2% Ni of massive sulphide, including 0.7m @ 7.8% Ni from 388.7m
MFED008: 1.8m @ 2.8% Ni of massive and semi-massive sulphide, including 0.3m @ 4.0% Ni from 350.5m of massive sulphide
MFED005: 0.4m @ 5.4% Ni from 382.0m of massive sulphide, and 3.1m @ 3.4% Ni from 384.6m of massive and semi-massive sulphide
MFED006: 1.3m @ 2.6% Ni of massive and semi-massive sulphide, including  0.6m @ 3.8% Ni from 317.7m of massive sulphide
MFED004: 17.1m @ 0.47% Ni from 197.3m of disseminated sulphides


----------



## burglar (13 April 2013)

springhill said:


> *HIGH GRADES FROM CAMELWOOD* ...




Strong Camelwood Drilling Results:

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20130412/pdf/42f6yk58bfg7wk.pdf


----------



## TCB (18 April 2013)

Whole market getting a smack on the bum at the moment

Lots more drilling to come


----------



## Boggo (18 April 2013)

TCB said:


> Whole market getting a smack on the bum at the moment




Not really TCB, that's more of a Kochie or Kohler commentary.

I hold six stocks at the moment and only two of them closed below yesterday's close (TLS via TLSIOI and CCV)

There are some stocks stocks that don't seem to be affected by the negative days (mainly tech stocks) that are making money regardless of the overall sentiment.

Having corrections such as this is fantastic as it creates a whole new uptrend with numerous opportunities once the turn sets in - provided that you haven't been silly enough to ride it down where the new uptrend may only get you back to where you were a month ago.


----------



## frugal.rock (16 May 2019)

Me thinks that things are looking up.
Currently, bid 1c, offer 1.1c.
Has been churning through 1c for a while. The run of 1c offers was nearly finished but I think I may have triggered the weak hands by dumping 750,000 volume at 1c. (Only dumped due to needing funds)
The new director Alexander Passmore has been buying up lately.
I still hold 1/4 of original position.
How long before a good news ann?
Or do I have rox in my head?
Cheers, F.Rock


----------



## greggles (31 July 2019)

frugal.rock said:


> Me thinks that things are looking up.
> Currently, bid 1c, offer 1.1c.
> Has been churning through 1c for a while. The run of 1c offers was nearly finished but I think I may have triggered the weak hands by dumping 750,000 volume at 1c. (Only dumped due to needing funds)
> The new director Alexander Passmore has been buying up lately.
> ...




I don't think you have rox in your head. The ROX share price has soared in the last few days. You were just a couple of months early.

The announcement released on 22 July regarding the commencement of a reverse circulation (RC) drilling program at the Youanmi Gold Project in Western Australia didn't have any real impact on the share price.

However, on Monday this week RXL received a Price Query from the ASX. This is the company's response:


> On 10 April 2019 the Company announced it acquired a 50% interest in the 1.2Moz Au Youanmi Gold Mine and up to a 50% interest in the gold rights to the broader Youanmi shear zone which includes a significant tenure position along strike and surrounding the high-grade Penny West gold deposit. Since that announcement there has been a steady increase in the price of and volume traded of the Company's shares.
> 
> On 22 July 2019 the Company's joint venture partner, Venus Metals Corporation Limited announced RC drilling had recommenced at the Currans Find prospect and that in early Augusta 5,000m aircore drilling program will commence north of the historical Penny West gold mine, the historical Magenta and Columbia gold prospects, and the recent Penny North gold discovery by Spectrum Minerals Ltd, c. 2-4km to the south and along strike of the area to be tested by the AC program.
> 
> Additionally, and importantly, on the morning of 29 July 2019 (this morning) Spectrum Metals Limited announced high-grade extensions at Penny North deposit which lies along strike for the joint venture area.




The RC drilling program announced on 22 July was scheduled to be completed by the end of July, so perhaps there is some good news on the way as a result of some loose lips?

RXL up another 20% to 2.4c so far today on volume of around 50 million shares. Looks like the bottom is in here.


----------



## myrtie100 (28 December 2019)

This is my Jan 2020 tipping comp pick.
It's broken out of a 2 month trading range with increased volume.
The volume leading up to the sucessful break was decreasing.
So with a bit of luck, it might continue upward.....


----------



## frugal.rock (28 December 2019)

This is one that got away from me.
I ended up dumping the rest of my holding around 1.4 then watched it climb to 3.2 ish...
Didn't I feel like a mug...
Original holding was 1,000,000 shares. Over capitalised...
Original TP was to hold for 6 months with discretionary exit or to reassess at September. 
Plan your trade and trade your plan.
Coulda, shoulda, woulda been a $20k profit... 
Fond? memories of the one that got away. I had a netful of stocks that didn't perform until just after dumping. Good luck Myrtie 100


----------



## Xendragon (16 June 2020)

RXL  going ballistic today on the new drill hits and moving to 70% ownership


----------



## frugal.rock (16 June 2020)

Note to self.
When you have watched a stock for months and it's been consolidating, how long do you want to wait?
Do you go to the train station and watch the train stop, and then not get on, watch it go without you? Eeeediot.


----------



## Xendragon (17 June 2020)

It will probably pull back a fair bit after the SPP shares drop if you want to re-enter. "If" it follows the usual script.


----------



## frugal.rock (23 June 2020)

I will not be surprised to see it hit $0.10 today. Announcement this morning.
Youanmi (Grace) Shallow Drilling Delivers  
More High Grades
Highlights:
Shallow infill drilling returns more high gold grades:
• RXRC266: 4m @ 88.81g/t Au from 27m (Grace)
o Including: 2m @ 176.03g/t Au from 28m
• RXRC260: 11m @ 18.75g/t Au from 8m (Grace)
o Including: 3m @ 61.27g/t Au from 10m
• RXRC268: 9m @ 9.28g/t Au from 9m (Grace)
o Including: 2m @ 33.53g/t Au from 11m
• RXRC252: 4m @ 7.56g/t Au from 17m (Grace)
Deeper step-out drilling is ongoing with assays still pending for these holes.
____________________________________________________________
Indicative opening price currently 
$0.073 and climbing...

F.Rock


----------



## Xendragon (23 June 2020)

Darn, no pullback. This train is still running. All the SPP shares would have dropped by now. Some of these next assays could be big as well to keep the train fueled... Cho..choo


----------



## myrtie100 (30 June 2020)

I'm choosing RXL for July's tipping competition.
Clearly this one has massive momentum behind the sharp upward move, so I'm hoping it will continue to push up even further over the month.
Lots of volume and a couple of gaps - looks like people don't want to miss out.
It seems to be having a breather now.  The last few smallish candles are holding within the highest candle - volume is decreasing on these small days too.


----------



## frugal.rock (1 July 2020)

Just announced.
Go @myrtie100 !

High gold recoveries from  
initial metallurgical test work at  
Youanmi
Highlights:
• Accelerated cyanide leach assays confirm leachable gold
• Excellent gold recoveries at Grace averaging over 95% in fresh  
rock
• High gold recoveries averaging 96% in oxide mineralisation
throughout the project area.
__________________________________


----------



## barney (1 July 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Just announced.
> High gold recoveries from initial metallurgical test work at Youanmi




The whole area looks impressive ... "Grace" drill results were off the chart!


----------



## Xendragon (13 July 2020)

Still waiting on assays for this one. Has held 8c pretty well. Maybe they drop this week.


----------



## barney (13 July 2020)

Xendragon said:


> Still waiting on assays for this one. Has held 8c pretty well. Maybe they drop this week.




Hi X,

Discounting the good results, the initial rise always looked a bit steep.  Volume has dried up so that 0.07 level is important in the short term.

If it breaches that, the gap back to 0.062 looks likely.  

If drill results are slow, 0.05 (50% from recent high) would not be out of the question over the next month or so.

Nothing sinister if it does drop and could present a better buying opportunity. Just my opinion of course, and with more spectacular drill results, who knows.


----------



## Xendragon (13 July 2020)

Interesting day, opened on high 8.2 got pushed down to 7 closed 7.5. I hope we get that 6.2-6.5 Wednesday or Thursday, with the AGM on the 28th management will be looking to release good news before then.


----------



## barney (14 July 2020)

Xendragon said:


> with the AGM on the 28th management will be looking to release good news before then.




Interesting that yesterday Brett Dickson chose to exercise the more expensive 15 million long dated Options (Nov 2022) at 0.03 cents

Yet he still holds 7 million (Nov 2020) Options which can be exercised at 0.024 cents

Anyway, speculation aside, he stumped up about $450,000  for the conversion.

Nice to have that kind of loose change lying around

Shares were converted to "Indirect" so the Family Super Fund will help spread the eventual taxation.  

I am a little envious of all those zeros he has to play with


----------



## Xendragon (14 July 2020)

barney said:


> Interesting that yesterday Brett Dickson chose to exercise the more expensive 15 million long dated Options (Nov 2022) at 0.03 cents
> 
> Yet he still holds 7 million (Nov 2020) Options which can be exercised at 0.024 cents
> 
> ...



Its very strange Barney. The more I looked into this the stranger it is. I will post something tomorrow. To many red cordials to be coherent tonight.


----------



## barney (14 July 2020)

Xendragon said:


> I will post something tomorrow. To many red cordials to be coherent tonight.




Lol ...... I understand  

ps "Too many", not "to many" 

That's the "red cordial" causing linguistic malfunctions!


----------



## frugal.rock (14 July 2020)

Xendragon said:


> To many red cordials to be coherent tonight.



Geez B, I thought he was proposing a toast. 
Should the correction be, 
"to be incoherent"?  

"To be, or not to be, that is the question:
Whether 'tis nobler in the mind to suffer
The slings and arrows of outrageous fortune,
Or to take arms against a sea of troubles
And by opposing end them. To die—to sleep,
No more; and by a sleep to say we end
The heart-ache and the thousand natural shocks
That flesh is heir to: 'tis a consummation
Devoutly to be wish'd. To die, to sleep;
To sleep, perchance to dream—ay, there's the rub:
For in that sleep of death what dreams may come,
When we have shuffled off this mortal coil," Bill Shaker.


----------



## barney (14 July 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Geez B, I thought he was proposing a toast.
> Should the correction be,
> "to be incoherent"?
> 
> ...




You spent far "too" much time concentrating at school FR!

Anyone who can quote The Bard is questionably "too" clever to be congregating around ASF


----------



## Xendragon (15 July 2020)

Two too many ....
Ok so Dickson.
Exercised 15 mil options @ $0.033 = $495,000 cash needed
However number acquired is 9,200,067
15 mil - 9,200,07 = 5,799,933 missing
He's used these missing ones to pay for the rest for zero cash.
At approx. $495k / 5,799,933 = $0.0853 per share.

Then he's moved these and the other 2.5 mil oppies to super.

The question is why ? Why now ?

Its a new tax year. So there is that, but you could move it later in the year.
Unless you think that the share price would be lower later.
Which also makes no sense because he converted the longer date oppies and left the others.

The only other thing i can think of is he needs collateral to leverage for something else.

Anyway 9.2 mil shares for free is a good gig if you can get it.
Thoughts anyone ?

No wonder I didn't post that last night....


----------



## Xendragon (16 July 2020)

Well it got to 6.8 briefly yesterday, but didn't get into the gap zone. I will keep an eye on it but its not looking like it will drop back below 7 again. Will just carry what I have and look at other opportunities.


----------



## Xendragon (28 July 2020)

market not liking the assays today.. could look to close that gap low of 6.4 so far.


----------



## peter2 (1 September 2020)

Well spotted by the "bard" et al.  The price surge in June20 was massive. Too big for a "pump and dump" situation. Since then, price has drifted lower on low volume. Shorter term traders are losing patience creating this corrective move. I'm waiting for the start of the next move up. 

It started (?) yesterday although I didn't see it before the close. Grabbed some today with a limit order at the low of the day (lucky).


----------



## over9k (2 September 2020)

I've been watching this one for a while. I'm going to buy it if cracks its previous high.


----------



## finicky (1 October 2020)

Rox Resources *(RXL)* currently on offer @ 5.3c 
It's my October comp pick but derives mainly from my interest in Venus Metals *(VMC)* which I got a fill for yesterday. They are partners in the Youanmi Gold Mine jv with RXL being manager and now 70% share.
They have been getting outstanding drill results from near surface right next to the old open pit and have been extending and deepening this prospect called 'Grace' since late 2019. Latest September results screenshot below.

The Youanmi gold mine has been discontinued since 1997 at a gold price of around $400 g/t at that time. For a while it was on care and maintenance and then it was abandoned. Don't know what the open pit grade was but underground they were getting 11.5 g/t I read. A lot of the old infrastructure is still there: mill, sheds, offices, airstrip. It's powered, watered, Comms and think there's still a tailings structure.

A negative is the overhang of a placement and spp @ 2.4c. Also inflated share issuance well over 2 billion. It's actually a more expensive company than VMC, my choice, but chart might respond to drilling results and pull out of its correction which at around 5c is why I picked it for the comp having no better inspiration VMC chart doesn't move much 

There are other tenements and prospects in the jv and a couple of them are like 6 kms north from the Penny West gold mine recently purchased by Ramelius Resources. That's what they're after apart from regenerating the old mine - another Penny West.

Some September drill results from Grace prospect right next to the old open pit






RXL 2 Year Daily


----------



## finicky (3 October 2020)

RXL m.d - as discussed, this also bears on a stock I've taken an interest in - Venus Metals (VMC)


----------



## finicky (7 October 2020)

Some more drilling results today with plenty more pending from the lab it looks, including *9 diamond holes* that have tested deeper aspects of the Grace prospect right next to the old pit. They might have found a *new gold zone* north of Grace. Note how much resource they have already for the Youanmi project : 1.2m 0zs, Grace is yet to be tacked on as a maiden resource.
Also, recall that Venus Metals *(VMC)*, which i hold, owns 30% of Youanmi gold project as well as 45% - 100% of tenements that surround.


----------



## finicky (1 November 2020)

Rox Resources (ASX: RXL) – Hidden Gems Webinar Presentation – ShareCafe
					

Presenter – Alex Passmore - MD - Rox Resources is an Australian listed company with advanced gold and nickel projects in Australia. Rox owns a 70% interest in the Youanmi Gold Mine, and wholly-owns the Mt Fisher Gold project and the Fisher East and Collurabbie Nickel Projects, all located in...




					www.sharecafe.com.au


----------



## frugal.rock (17 February 2021)

Any chance of a 3 month update here @finicky ?


----------



## finicky (17 February 2021)

@frugal.rock , not really mate, I'm rather superficial and after initial excitement I drifted away from it, mostly being influenced by souring commentary on boards elsewhere - fellow punters don't think the m.d is very forthcoming with info and is paying himself too much for what he does. There's always negativity about any stock but the dissatisfaction seemed higher with RXL. Another thing is that on second thoughts it did not seem cheap when I factored in the high number of shares. Anyway, I am pretty satisfied with having a small stake in Youanmi via VMC as alluded to - not that I am ramping that as I have sort of lost interest there too but certainly not enough to sell. Lately I am focused on getting younger via expensive supplements (NMN, Resveratrol etc, fasting, right food and more exercise)


----------



## frugal.rock (31 March 2021)

finicky said:


> Lately I am focused on getting younger via expensive supplements (NMN, Resveratrol etc, fasting, right food and more exercise)



Any recommendations on that front?

Back to Rox, any opinions on announced SP consolidation and then demerger plans?

Have been keeping an eye on Rox as a buy interest, but has been based around gold, but these plans may change may away my thinking either way.


----------



## finicky (31 March 2021)

I still have RXL on my watchlist @frugal.rock
however I doubt that I will act on it, just stick with my VMC holding for a taster of the Youanmi Gold project shared 70/30 with RXL being the majority holder. Not a recco for VMC, I have doubts about the M.D  

Re anti-ageing there is heaps coming out about it on social media. Ageing is being finally recognized as a disease. I get a lot of info from youtube. Some of my faves on this topic are David Sinclair and Dr Rhonda Patrick (hubba hubba). Also Prof Valter D Longo. Just use the search function obviously.

I have been buying my supplements from donotage and they have an info page at: https://donotage.org/science/  where the products are hyperlinked to short commentaries, as well as a product ordering page. Bloody expensive and shipping is costly from U.K. I feel pretty good lately but don't know whether its from supplements as also exercising more, not drinking, lost a bit of weight and do time restricted eating (eating window of roughly 4 hrs per 24 hour day)

Been using the NMN (Nicotinamide MonoNucleotide) intermittently but have been focusing more lately on 'senolytics' where I am taking apigenin, quercetin and fisetin. Also taking a resveratrol like compound called Pterostilbene and berberine for blood glucose. But supps are a hell of a rabbit hole, I never have the feeling that I know what I am doing - the main things to get under control I believe are weight, blood glucose and insulin, blood pressure, exercise, right diet (for me that is whole food plant based) and fasting. The supps are still at experimental stage.

There's a joe blow self experimenter on youtube called 'My NMN Experiment' (he's not the only one) and he has a product discount code with donotage which is MYNMN.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (12 August 2021)

RXL has been on a slide since the flurry of excitement in June last year.... Hit $1.20   but now a year and a bit on, its 41c. Youanmianwhoeverelse. 

The company _retains a 11.4% holding in Cannon Resources, which listed today ... out of a demerger undertaken by Rox Resources (RXL) for the purpose of maximising the value of the Fisher East Nickel Project and the Collurabbie Nickel Project._ CNR raised some money at 20c and ended Day One at 30c.


----------



## Sean K (20 January 2022)

This is a big resource upgrade and only $46m EV. Geesh. Must be something wrong with it or it's being completely ignored.


----------



## Tyre Kicker (20 January 2022)

I think this one has been completed undervalued or ignored by the market for a long time.


----------



## Sean K (20 January 2022)

Tyre Kicker said:


> I think this one has been completed undervalued or ignored by the market for a long time.




Nice break up on volume. Surprised that's been just heading south for so long with the resource upgrade in the winds.


----------



## finicky (20 January 2022)

Just a note that Venus Metals (VMC) owns 30% of Youanmi Gold Project and chunks of the surrounding tenements. VMC up 16% today @ 21c (my average 1c higher). Venus has genuinely modest share issuance unlike RXL which has recently done a  big consolidation of its shares.

VMC also has a longshot chance of some spillover from a jv btw VMS and CHN which is looking at a 'Julimar like' electromag anomaly called 'Thor'. Venus (VMC) owns the NE tip of that anomaly.
Been frustrating to hold a few VMC and from the look of the chart I would not expect it to hold today's gains. So in the unlikely event anyone is interested in this spec it might pay to await developments. Better to dip out on VMC than pay too much imo - slow mover, slightly sketchy mgt but seems good deal maker.


----------



## Sean K (20 January 2022)

finicky said:


> Just a note that Venus Metals (VMC) owns 30% of Youanmi Gold Project and chunks of the surrounding tenements. VMC up 16% today @ 21c (my average 1c higher). Venus has genuinely modest share issuance unlike RXL which has recently done a  big consolidation of its shares.
> 
> VMC also has a longshot chance of some spillover from a jv btw VMS and CHN which is looking at a 'Julimar like' electromag anomaly called 'Thor'. Venus (VMC) owns the NE tip of that anomaly.
> Been frustrating to hold a few VMC and from the look of the chart I would not expect it to hold today's gains. So in the unlikely event anyone is interested in this spec it might pay to await developments. Better to dip out on VMC than pay too much imo - slow mover, slightly sketchy mgt but seems good deal maker.




I was shocked when I saw the EV on this with 3m oz in the ground. Looked nuts. A lot of others agreed, got pushed to 54 cents.


----------



## Sean K (14 February 2022)

Well, all the excitement of the resource upgrade has well and truly worn off and this is now back in the dog house.

Report by Canaccord gives them a $1.10 valuation, way off where they are now. Not sure if Canaccord have been paid for this or if they did some financing for them, but geesh.

It's back to being crazy cheap on an EV to ounces basis. Current EV about $70m with 3Moz, just doesn't make sense. Even just putting $100 an ounce on it is $300m MC.

I'm not sure what's wrong with it. Maybe just the sulphide part of the ore?


----------



## The Triangle (2 May 2022)

Sean K said:


> Well, all the excitement of the resource upgrade has well and truly worn off and this is now back in the dog house.
> 
> Report by Canaccord gives them a $1.10 valuation, way off where they are now. Not sure if Canaccord have been paid for this or if they did some financing for them, but geesh.
> 
> ...



Don't think I've ever seen a sell or reduce target on a junior explorer.   These brokers aren't paid for these reports directly - but as you mentioned there is consideration for either past raisings which they are trying to pump to keep clients happy, or future consideration to be used as the broker of choice for the next placement.  Connacord and Taylors did the last placement. 

_"Canaccord Genuity (Australia) Ltd. will provide investor relations and investment banking services, and will periodically publish company profiles and updates for the Firm's investor clients. These investment profiles may contain a recommendation, rating and/or price target. The Firm does not receive fees from issuers for research provided on COLTS. "_

Rox is interesting and it's worth looking into the companies Hawks point get involved with as I think they have a good track record.  Have to re-read the corporate doublespeak - I think they only maintained their 13% in the company with the last raising rather than take the opportunity to cement their control and go up to near 20%?   Are they waiting on one more raising to cement their holding? I also need to understand the involvement with/of Venus.   Venus don't inspire me and I wonder if there are some deeper boardroom issues at hand (usually are in Perth).  

Article below - nearly 4 years old...  Not much has really changed in that time...    _"When the Youanmi mine closed its doors in 1997, the gold price was about A$400 an ounce"   _









						Venus Metals to buy Youanmi Gold mine and St Clair-contested tenements
					

Junior explorer Venus Metals (ASX: VMC) has gained on news it has snapped up two options that will allow it buy up the historical Youanmi Gold Mine which its tenements surround in Western Australia, plus associated infrastructure including the mine village.




					smallcaps.com.au


----------



## Miner (26 October 2022)

Fat prophets recommended when price slumped more than 10%.
Was it a pumped report or the effect of resignation of Alex Passmore.
If he did so well why such departure without a proper succession and downhill price.
It's dodgy publicity I think 🤔


----------

